# Stance help?



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

Low is fine if you're bending mostly at the knee and ankle and not at the waist. Bending at knee is an unweighting action that allows you to change edges quickly. 

As you come into your Toe side your belly button should be extended and driving forward into the snow together with knees, pressuring and weighting the edge. Basics of dynamic turning. 

If you're putting your hand down at your level, you're probably bending at waist. This kind of bending puts your weight outside of your board causing instability. Thus your need to put your hand down.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

No. Most people I see riding resorts are also sitting in the back seat and ruddering down the hills. Now if you're just riding your approach in to the slope or the flats coming out, you probably don't need to be so low.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I concur with them. You are bending from the waist to turn toeside that is why you touch the ground to balance yourself and not fall. You might be low but it is the wrong way of being low. If you have not taken a lesson, you probably should but if you cannot afford it, watch tutorials and observe other riders that are at least intermediate level or advanced. I used to watch snowboard instructors too at my local hill and pick up pointers You need to be upright and slightly leaning forward with your hip and your front knees bent to initiate your turns, you will feel like you are gonna fall forward and would reach your hand out to catch yourself from falling. Instead of doing so, bend your knees more like you are about to kneel, this makes the toeside edge of your board to engage more on the snow, but keep your upper body upright and follow through with your turn. DO NOT BEND OVER! as your follow through with your turn, shift your weigth back to the center. Do not lean back cuz this will make your snowboard to shoot out from under you:laugh:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

most people I see are on slow boards skidding the way down standing up right. when you get faster standing up right just gonna make the ride very choppy.


----------



## Jason (Feb 15, 2011)

Have you taken lessons? If not, spend the money and get a personal lesson.


----------



## bootysnootz (Dec 25, 2013)

*same question, different wording.*

Good advice, but I think it was put out wrong. I'm trying to say that when I try to toe-side turn standing up right, (I think) that I'm pushing my hips forward that direction, but not turning, forcing me to be off balance. What action do I need to do aside from pushing my hips, and turning my shoulders? (and when I try to turn standing up, it isn't a gradual turn, it's always a ,"side-slip," kind of turn toward the slope.

and I'm not the kind of person to take a lesson, nor do I really want to spend the money.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

bootysnootz said:


> Good advice, but I think it was put out wrong. I'm trying to say that when I try to toe-side turn standing up right, (I think) that I'm pushing my hips forward that direction, but not turning, forcing me to be off balance. What action do I need to do aside from pushing my hips, and turning my shoulders? (and when I try to turn standing up, it isn't a gradual turn, it's always a ,"side-slip," kind of turn toward the slope.
> 
> and I'm not the kind of person to take a lesson, nor do I really want to spend the money.


too much ruddering usually means too much pressure on the rear foot. there is a fine line between skidding turn and carving. too much back pressure you are skidding turn. carving needs more smooth movement.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

bootysnootz said:


> Good advice, but I think it was put out wrong. I'm trying to say that when I try to toe-side turn standing up right, (I think) that I'm pushing my hips forward that direction, but not turning, forcing me to be off balance. What action do I need to do aside from pushing my hips, and turning my shoulders? (and when I try to turn standing up, it isn't a gradual turn, it's always a ,"side-slip," kind of turn toward the slope.
> 
> and I'm not the kind of person to take a lesson, nor do I really want to spend the money.


Sounds like you're having trouble linking turns from heel side to toe side because most of your weight is on your back leg and/or you are bending from the waist. Get your weight on the front leg (more than you think you are doing now) and it should work for you. Rear foot driving doesn't work that well for snowboarding, just like rear wheel drive for cars doesn't work in snow. You need to pressure the front foot edge to initiate a turn and it's going to be hard to do so if your weight is on the back foot. Similarly, bending from the waist makes it hard to control where your weight is over the board, simply because your weight isn't over the board.

And it's not a shoulder turn. You shouldn't have to "turn" your shoulder. Keep your body in line with your board. And your head up in the direction you want to go.

Watch the videos by snowprofessor and snowolf on youtube. They will help.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

ksup3erb said:


> Sounds like you're having trouble linking turns from heel side to toe side because most of your weight is on your back leg and/or you are bending from the waist. Get your weight on the front leg (more than you think you are doing now) and it should work for you. Rear foot driving doesn't work that well for snowboarding, just like rear wheel drive for cars doesn't work in snow. You need to pressure the front foot edge to initiate a turn and it's going to be hard to do so if your weight is on the back foot. Similarly, bending from the waist makes it hard to control where your weight is over the board, simply because your weight isn't over the board.
> 
> And it's not a shoulder turn. You shouldn't have to "turn" your shoulder. Keep your body in line with your board. And your head up in the direction you want to go.
> 
> Watch the videos by snowprofessor and snowolf on youtube. They will help.


I like the car comparison. another comparison is if you smoothly turning in a corner, you loading the tires and suspension gradually, you end up with a very round turn. if you just yank the steering wheel, the back end will try to step out. a lot of noobs try to point the board where they want to go with back foot when they are still carrying a lot of forward momentum. they end up skidding turns. carving is more of a turning your momentum than turning your board.
turning shoulder wont make you turn but more of rotating your front knee. when you on your heel edge, you rotate your front knee out, which turns your front of the body towards the hill thus turning the shoulder towards the hill. when you on your edge, you rotate your knee in, which turns front of your body towards the hill. hope it makes sense, I ride goofy.


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

I just realized the OP asked a similar question a couple days ago and people gave him the same advice.

Not taking lessons is a good way to impede one's improvement. Better investment than any equipment.


----------



## bootysnootz (Dec 25, 2013)

*asking other boarders for advice*

Is it unethical to ask other boarders for advice?


----------



## ksup3erb (Jan 25, 2013)

No, of course not. But notice how the advice has been universally the similar. Lessons are worth the money and they are an investment for better riding. An instructor will tell you the same thing we have been, but he or she will show you what you are doing wrong. 

Or you can keep catching edges or side slipping down the hill. Not a lot of fun.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

bootysnootz said:


> Is it unethical to ask other boarders for advice?


of course not. I am no pro snowboarder but I would point out the obvious if the dude is falling his way down a green slope. just making sure they are doing fine.
I've been through that so I know what it feels like.


----------



## jml22 (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm confused, if you're on a high edge angle, your hand can touch the snow pretty easily without bending over can't it? Or are we just not talking about that at all.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

bootysnootz said:


> Is it unethical to ask other boarders for advice?


Definitely ask. Obviously a lesson is the best route for you but there is more than one way to learn how to snowboard. It really helps to have someone watch you and point out what you're doing wrong and show how to correct it. Monkey see monkey do. So if lessons are not an option then can you get a video of you taking a run and post it here so we can point out where the problem is and advise you how to correct it?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

bootysnootz said:


> So I've been up to the mountain like 5 times now, and I'm starting to feel really good, controlled, and I don't crash nearly as much, but I'm starting to get the impression that my form is off... When I watch other people they are standing upright, relaxed and comfortable with turning and such, but when I'm turning my knees are bent much more then most people, and whenever I toe-side turn I put my hand down, partially to keep my balance and partially to stay low. Is it a bad thing that I'n riding so low?


Note again...get a frickin lesson.

*So I've been up to the mountain like 5 times now, and I'm starting to feel really good, controlled, and I don't crash nearly as much, but I'm starting to get the impression that my form is off* of course you form is off...you have no clue

*When I watch other people they are standing upright, relaxed and comfortable with turning and such,* verses you say you are staying low...wtf...they are upright relaxed and comfortable...you have no clue

*but when I'm turning my knees are bent much more then most people, and whenever I toe-side turn I put my hand down, partially to keep my balance and partially to stay low.* why and what hand are you putting down...you dont keep balance with your hand....and staying low...why for balance...obviously you have no clue

*Is it a bad thing that I'n riding so low?* riding low is not a bad thing if ur doing it for a reason and it is a tool in your bag...but for what reason?...balance as a beginner....you have no clue

Get a lesson...it will be some of the best money spent and give you a foundation of good skills to build upon...you don't have too and you can watch others and ask questions but consider the source of the answer...but it will be slower, trial/error and possibly develop bad habits. Where as a private lesson can target things to get you to the next level or teach you in a progression of skills. But guarenteed 5 days of riding...you are not in control except perhaps on the bunny hill.

U can toss up a vid and will get great feedback...whatever. Have fun...in a sense as a beginner, getting a lesson is paying someone to go slow and explain things...once you can mob then you begin to be able to notice/observe and do what other riders are doing and you can try to emulate.


----------

